# Significant Individuals to the LGBTQ movement (who were also pedophiles or pedophile apologists)



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 27, 2022)

So, I thought to make a thread specific to discussing those in the vanguard of the LGBBQWTF rights movement that also supported pedophilia or child grooming.  Preferably historical figures.

I can think of a few.  I shall edit this OP and add more details to each as I go:

Gayle Rubin
An androgynous, ugly lesbian who wrote an essay in 1984,_ Thinking Sex_, which served as the foundation for Queer Theory, a theory in which any and all sexual taboos were to be gradually torn down.  Including pedophilia, stating that people in the future would be ashamed of their past persecution of pedophiles.

Alfred Kinsey
A mad scientist who was a sick fuck, and was desperate to prove (mostly to himself) that everyone else was as fucked up as he was.  Oversampled criminals and other degenerates, took pictures of his test subjects copulating, and was complicit in the sexual abuse of countless children.

John Money
Yet another mad scientist who wanted an excuse to sexually abuse children.  Talked Bruce (later David) Reimer's parents into letting him mutilate him into a crude mockery of a girl, forced his twin brother to dry-hump him to turn him into a bottom, both boys committed suicide.  He also bragged that he did not report other pedophiles to the police when made aware of their actions.

Simone De Beauvoir
Had a significant influence on feminism.  Unfortunately, she was also a (willing) nazi collaborator and a pedophile who groomed children for her lover, Jean-Paul Sartre.  Supported the decriminalization of pedophilia and the abolition of the age of consent.  Just like Gayle Rubin, she disproves the TERF assumption that it's the patriarchy's fault that the LGBTQ movement and feminism is moving towards the sexualization of children and the breaking down of the same barriers they wish to keep up for their own protection.

Allen Ginsberg
A communist and homosexual famous for writing the poem _Howl_.  Was also a disgusting pedophile who supported NAMBLA, and as Andrea Dworkin said about him:



> In 1982, newspapers reported in huge headlines that the Supreme Court had ruled child pornography illegal. I was thrilled. I knew Allen would not be. I did think he was a civil libertarian. But, in fact, he was a pedophile. He did not belong to the North American Man/Boy Love Association out of some mad, abstract conviction that its voice had to be heard. He meant it. I take this from what Allen said directly to me, not from some inference I made. He was exceptionally aggressive about his right to fuck children and his constant pursuit of underage boys.



Helmut Kentler
Was a German "sexologist" who placed hundreds of neglected and orphan boys with pedophile fathers as part of an experiment.  Had a Nazi officer father, and came to the utterly insane conclusion that to prevent nazism from rising again, sexuality had to be liberated, even to the point of normalizing pedophilia.  Would eventually eat his own words before he died and went to the great beyond where real punishment awaited him.


So, these are short descriptions of many of the historical figures in the LGBTQ movement that also supported (or were at least complicit in) pedophilia.  Any other examples?  I shall add more details to the above as I go.


----------



## Red Hood (Apr 27, 2022)

There's a couple of sci Fi authors I'm thinking of. The Mists of Avalon woman is one of them, Samuel Delaney is the other.

There's are probably more.


----------



## Kerr Avon (Apr 27, 2022)

Red Hood said:


> There's a couple of sci Fi authors I'm thinking of. The Mists of Avalon woman is one of them, Samuel Delaney is the other.
> 
> There's are probably more.


Arthur C Clarke was another


----------



## augment (Apr 27, 2022)

Nah, Clarke was profoundly gay, but not a diddler.


----------



## Lee Crabb (Apr 27, 2022)

Wasn't Henry Hay a nonce?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Apr 27, 2022)

Michel Foucault - one of the degenerates who advocated for removing the age of consent completely, infected a bunch of boys with AIDS, said that child rape is only bad because SoCiEtY says it's bad.

Pat Califia - wrote the founding document for queer theory and half of it is supporting noncing. 

Basically anyone involved in queer politics and philosophy. Normies who want to shag/date/marry adult humans of the same sex call themselves lesbian, gay or bisexual, but only the real sick fucks call themselves "queer", because people assume they mean homosexual when they could mean anything from child molesting to bestiality to sadism etc. There's a good series of articles about queer theory and paedophilia here: https://uncommongroundmedia.com/the-trojan-unicorn-queer-theory-and-paedophilia-part-i-﻿-dr-em/

And of course the classic, Queer Theory Jeopardy, where Derrick Jensen rattles off a whole lot of them.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 27, 2022)

Lee Crabb said:


> Wasn't Henry Hay a nonce?


Yes.  Yes he was.


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Apr 27, 2022)

Peter Tatchell - wrote this to the Guardian in 1997 because he was salty about a book review they did criticising paedos.


Claims his letter was misrepresented but to this day he still thinks children can consent to troon surgeries and that the age of consent (16 in the UK) is too high.


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 27, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> And of course the classic, Queer Theory Jeopardy, where Derrick Jensen rattles off a whole lot of them.


That video always makes me MATI, because I can guarantee all the cunts heckling him for _reading these people's own words _are the types to criticize the founding fathers for owning slaves. It's okay when _they_ do it, it doesn't make them anti-American or whatever (and they'd be right imo), but when you criticize these fucking subhumans for openly advocating for child rape, _now_ you've crossed a line. So fucking awful.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 27, 2022)

Sprate Header said:


> That video always makes me MATI, because I can guarantee all the cunts heckling him for _reading these people's own words _are the types to criticize the founding fathers for owning slaves. It's okay when _they_ do it, it doesn't make them anti-American or whatever (and they'd be right imo), but when you criticize these fucking subhumans for openly advocating for child rape, _now_ you've crossed a line. So fucking awful.



Even the founding fathers were troubled by slavery, and were a bit at a loss of what to do with the slaves they did own.

These people, however, have absolutely no shame in wanting to groom/mutilate/fuck kids.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Apr 27, 2022)

All of them. Even insignificant members are pedophiles or pedophile enablers.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Apr 27, 2022)

Paula Poundstone - she was a not-so-funny standup comedian.  She was charged with performing lewd acts on a girl under 14 (if memory serves me correctly, she was her adopted child).  I forget what she pled guilty to, but she was sentenced to probation/rehab and community service.   She's allegedly "asexual" now.  

Gary Glitter - BFD of glam rock, got busted for having CP on his computer.  Cambodia kicked him out for being a perv.  He was banned from 19 countries for being a pervert.  Currently incarcerated for raping a 13 year old and attempted rape of other young girls.

Queen Lizzie's cousin, Lord Mountbatten, had a thing for prepubescent boys.  

And of course - Michael Jackson.  Rot in Hell, sicko.


----------



## All Cops Are Based (Apr 27, 2022)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_(band)
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genesis_P-Orridge
		



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaahl
		


Respected LGBT musicians who were also pedophiles. The guys in Coil went to Thailand a lot, and it wasn't just to look at the ladyboys and elephants, let's put it that way. They shot music videos in child sex tourism bars, etc.
Genesis sexually abusing various underage boys and girls in the Crowley-esque pseudo "cult" he started is well known. This is all sort of an open secret, people in the industrial scene know about it but get really aggressive and call you a fascist if you bring it up. So, it should be brought up as much as possible.

Gaahl had the band he was in (Gorgoroth) openly advocate for NAMBLA on their official site when he was in the band. He's since left the band and the NAMBLA link is now off the site.

They're not really important in the grand scheme of things, but I mean pedophilia is just so saturated in lgbtqwerty culture, you'll find it everywhere you look if you're paying attention.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 27, 2022)

Helena Handbasket said:


> Paula Poundstone - she was a not-so-funny standup comedian.  She was charged with performing lewd acts on a girl under 14 (if memory serves me correctly, she was her adopted child).  I forget what she pled guilty to, but she was sentenced to probation/rehab and community service.   She's allegedly "asexual" now.
> 
> Gary Glitter - BFD of glam rock, got busted for having CP on his computer.  Cambodia kicked him out for being a perv.  He was banned from 19 countries for being a pervert.  Currently incarcerated for raping a 13 year old and attempted rape of other young girls.
> 
> ...



But were any of them considered LGBTQ icons?


----------



## Woke Blue Muttlema (Apr 27, 2022)

Harvey Milk and Sean Penn. So double whammy.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 27, 2022)

Harvey Milk 
Had multiple relationships with teenage boys, some allegedly involving physical and emotional abuse. Connected with NAMBLA.


Red Hood said:


> There's a couple of sci Fi authors I'm thinking of. The Mists of Avalon woman is one of them, Samuel Delaney is the other.


Marion Zimmer Bradley, yes, who was totally okay with everything her NAMBLA husband Walter Breen did.


Helena Handbasket said:


> Queen Lizzie's cousin, Lord Mountbatten, had a thing for prepubescent boys.


Governor-General of Australia and WWII Field Marshal William Slim is another well-connected British pedo. He was a very skilled general, but a profoundly evil man who molested young immigrant boys. Incidentally, some of his children and grandchildren are involved in Southeast Asia-related stuff (stemming from Slim's time in Burma in WWII) and remain connected intellectuals.


----------



## Skitarii (Apr 28, 2022)

Adolf Hitler

Had sex with his underage niece and ran the Nazi party, the gayest party ever


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 28, 2022)

Robert A. Heinlein is another one, allegedly.




It's Extra Credits so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## thx1138 (Apr 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Marion Zimmer Bradley, yes, who was totally okay with everything her NAMBLA husband Walter Breen did.



Marion Zimmer Bradley, per her daughter, not only facilitated Breen's behavior (which was well known by the inner circles of written sci-fi at the time) but herself was a procuress.  She wrote (and stated) that underage boys she could pick up at science fiction conventions and molest/rape/have sex with however you want to state it were better off having had sex with her because you see she could _guide_ them to a positive first time sexual experience (excuse me).

Sorry, I had to vomit.  Anyway, when MZB's daughter refused her advances, Ms. Bradley held her daughter's hands under scalding water.  As to Bradley's importance to the LGBTQ movement, I cannot say.  But she was most assuredly a child molester and out and proud of it.  Back in the 60s, 70s, and 80s even, parents didn't think too much of taking their moppets to a science fiction convention and just dropping them off and leaving.  It must have been like the proverbial basking shark in a pool of brine shrimp for people like Bradley. 

Someone up-thread mentioned Clarke; the man was a nonce or at least wrote about it fondly.  One of the _Rendezvous With Rama_ books he co-wrote had a bit in it where there's astronauts stranded in a ship that's on a one-way voyage through deep space, there's very few of them (like 4 or 5) and a pre-teen girl, the daughter of a pair of the crew, practically demands another astronaut (who is elderly, mind you) fuck her because they have to make sure the human race survives, you see.  He refuses and the reaction by her, and her parents, is eye-rolling mockery because his morality is old and out of date.  But again, Clarke's importance to the LGBTQ community, I can't say.

What I can say is that Samuel Delaney should be on a fucking watch list.  His works have scat porn and pedophilia sprinkled through them and he's held up as an icon not only of "queer sci-fi" but of "black queer sci-fi" (so much so that I think he's probably alone in that field, which is how he should be literally - alone in a field).


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 28, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> And of course the classic, Queer Theory Jeopardy, where Derrick Jensen rattles off a whole lot of them.



Something just occurred to me, these people only care about rape culture insofar as it could potentially affect them. They don't care that it happens to children, and it's probably because they can't reconcile that so many LGBTQ++ advocates were also pro-pedophilia, & in their head this makes for a binary all-or-nothing choice with traditionalist values & full on degeneracy, so they pick the latter because it conveniences them the most.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Apr 28, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Something just occurred to me, these people only care about rape culture insofar as it could potentially affect them. They don't care that it happens to children, and it's probably because they can't reconcile that so many LGBTQ++ advocates were also pro-pedophilia, & in their head this makes for a binary all-or-nothing choice with traditionalist values & full on degeneracy, so they pick the latter because it conveniences them the most.


Pretty sure it has to do with them hating children.

They hate children for perpetuating society (and therefore the status quo that is the reign of the bourgeoisie the patriarchy), they hate that you can't have sex with them even when they really really really want to, they hate the responsibility inherent in raising children, and (to a lesser extent) they hate that children take away attention from _them_.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Apr 28, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> they hate that children take away attention from _them_.


That's honestly quite absurd to me, surely the best way to get attention is to be highly achieved & not whatever nonsense they think will work? These people do realize they were children once, yes?


----------



## Sprate Header (Apr 28, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> surely the best way to get attention is to be highly achieved & not whatever nonsense they think will work?


Someone's never read up on popular TikTok trends lol - literally just stealing shit was a trend for a solid month and a half.


----------



## Snuckening (Apr 28, 2022)

I don't doubt that many/most/possibly all of these claims are legit, but if you're just saying "X is a pedo", that's pretty pointless; Without either linking to offsite evidence, or (even better) copying evidence into the thread, all you're doing is saying "just take my word for it". 




agility_ said:


> Nah, Clarke was profoundly gay, but not a diddler.


He was certainly the focus of persistent rumours of him diddling boys in Sri Lanka (where he lived for decades), that were serious enough to get several awards retracted, back in the 80s/90s, when action like that wasn't taken lightly (and given British high society's track record of taking any action on pedos, til that action was 1,000% unavoidable, that seems pretty suspect to me). 

That said, I'm pretty sure no victims have ever come forward (none that I heard of, at least), and if there IS victims, they've had a decent financial motive to go public, for decades- A tell-all book/doco/interview tour would make millions. So personally, I'm on the fence- On one hand, shirt-lifter or not, I'm not going to accept that someone's a chomo without SOME form of evidence- an admission, criminal charges, caught with CP, a victim coming forward, etc (and call me a cynic, but "NiggerRetardx1488x420 on Kiwi Farms said so" isn't overwhelmingly persuassive, to me)  But on the other hand, my gut still says "where there's smoke, there's fire", with persistent rumours like that- Especially for someone living someplace as sketchy as Sri Lanka. So I wouldn't be surprised either way.


----------



## The Emperor Skeksis (Apr 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Harvey Milk
> Had multiple relationships with teenage boys, some allegedly involving physical and emotional abuse. Connected with NAMBLA.





Woke Blue Muttlema said:


> Harvey Milk and Sean Penn. So double whammy.


Harvey Milk is a particularly bad one since he has been elevated to martyr while he was really just a piece of shit politician who didn't give a shit about people. He was also a huge fan of Jim Jones and The People's Temple and gladly took their money, let them work on his campaign, spoke at the Temple, and sent Jones personal letters. Just an all-around asshole.


----------



## Saffronette (Apr 28, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> But were any of them considered LGBTQ icons?


I sure as hell know that MJ wasn't, he was very straight and had more of a thing for older women. Ironically some NAMBLA people tried latching onto him to promote pedophilia as a legitimate sexuality, but that didn't work too well in their favor.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Apr 28, 2022)

All of them.


----------



## Save the Loli (Apr 28, 2022)

The Emperor Skeksis said:


> Harvey Milk is a particularly bad one since he has been elevated to martyr while he was really just a piece of shit politician who didn't give a shit about people. He was also a huge fan of Jim Jones and The People's Temple and gladly took their money, let them work on his campaign, spoke at the Temple, and sent Jones personal letters. Just an all-around asshole.


The People's Temple thing in his case was even worse since Harvey Milk defended them even AFTER there were documentaries and articles coming about how fucked up things were within the organization, and IIRC this was when they'd announced their move to Jonestown. Most California politicians had to support People's Temple to be elected back in the early 70s, but let's just say Harvey Tardcum went above and beyond to be Jim Jones's friend. With how corrupt he was, it's hard to blame the guy who shot him.


----------



## Helena Handbasket (Apr 28, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> But were any of them considered LGBTQ icons?


Paula had a pretty big lesbian following.  

If she was one of their "icons", well, fuck if I know.   I'm a cishet oppressor type and they don't let me into their meetings.


----------



## sheepworldvizor (Apr 28, 2022)

JUDITH BUTLER  - aka exalted alphabet lesbian/theybian incest apologist. 



			https://uncommongroundmedia.com/the-trojan-unicorn-qt-and-paedophilia-part-iv-dr-em/
		


Her son is a SJW jazz player. https://www.instagram.com/p/39VdGeJcrM/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link so seems to have avoided being raped by Butler's friends.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 28, 2022)

All of the fathers of critical theory and postmodernism no less. 











Also, notorious degenerate, homosexual and communist, *Pier Paolo Passolin*i, famous for trying to disguise pedo torture porn as film,  and famously killed as revenge for noncery  by a teenager he had raped. Still a martyr of communists to this day.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Apr 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> With how corrupt he was, it's hard to blame the guy who shot him.



The guy murdered him because Milk screwed him over multiple times.  Not because he was gay, like how a lot of people spin it.

First time I ever heard about the event was through the Dead Kennedey's parody of _I fought the law_.  Funny how they would find themselves sucking Mitt Romney's cock later on.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Apr 30, 2022)

Receipts on Harry Hay- possibly the number one granddaddy of the modern gay movement. It's an article from a 1994 issue of The Advocate and archive dot ph doesn't seem to be grabbing the google books link properly so I think it's wise to add some screenshots just to document for posterity how shockingly sympathetic the mainstream gay press' treatment of NAMBLA was some 30 years back.



A Pat Califia "erotic short story" about (glorified) incestuous abuse was included in the very mainstream lesbian anthology Chloe Plus Olivia in the 90s.

You will still find terfs claiming Paula Poundstone was framed due to homophobia and misogyny against "lesbian mothers." She had quite the cult following indeed.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 1, 2022)

Im sick of faggots pretending this shit aint a legit problem with us. Like them fucking "let me turn you" queers make me sick and i wanna give them the Matthew Shepard treatment myself



Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Receipts on Harry Hay- possibly the number one granddaddy of the modern gay movement. It's an article from a 1994 issue of The Advocate and archive dot ph doesn't seem to be grabbing the google books link properly so I think it's wise to add some screenshots just to document for posterity how shockingly sympathetic the mainstream gay press' treatment of NAMBLA was some 30 years back.
> 
> View attachment 3234022View attachment 3234023View attachment 3234025View attachment 3234029View attachment 3234032
> 
> ...




i was an archivist for a gay rights organization HQ, and trust me when ive seen some questionable shit that really changed my worldview tbh.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (May 1, 2022)

Lena Dunham.
She diddles her own kid sister.


----------



## Saffronette (May 1, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Lena Dunham.
> She diddles her own kid sister.


Surprisingly there were some feminists defending her, acting as if she didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (May 1, 2022)

Saffronette said:


> Surprisingly there were some feminists defending her, acting as if she didn't do anything wrong.


Imagine that.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 1, 2022)

Saffronette said:


> Surprisingly there were some feminists defending her, acting as if she didn't do anything wrong.


Like this snailslime character on here, probably.

But yes I heard all that. A combination of "she did nothing wrong they were just innocent young kids exploring" (which doesn't even accurately describe what all happened) and "if she DID do something wrong it was because some man must have done it to her first."


----------



## Saffronette (May 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Like this snailslime character on here, probably.
> 
> But yes I heard all that. A combination of "she did nothing wrong they were just innocent young kids exploring" (which doesn't even accurately describe what all happened) and "if she DID do something wrong it was because some man must have done it to her first."


The progressive side of people don't think that women can even be predators or abusive to anyone else even if there are no men involved. So when there's cases of female pedophiles, they often get a slap on the wrist and are still allowed to be around children. At this point I think there are a lot more of them around than people realize, because people don't often suspect women doing terrible things to a child.

Maybe it's unrelated to the topic at hand, but I've witnessed women being incredibly predatory in a lot of "female oriented" spaces such as fandoms.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Like this snailslime character on here, probably.
> 
> But yes I heard all that. A combination of "she did nothing wrong they were just innocent young kids exploring" (which doesn't even accurately describe what all happened) and "if she DID do something wrong it was because some man must have done it to her first."


is that why that cocksucker is dumb reacting to all my posts? lol its like dude take a break i got the message


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 1, 2022)

Saffronette said:


> The progressive side of people don't think that women can even be predators or abusive to anyone else even if there are no men involved. So when there's cases of female pedophiles, they often get a slap on the wrist and are still allowed to be around children. At this point I think there are a lot more of them around than people realize, because people don't often suspect women doing terrible things to a child.
> 
> Maybe it's unrelated to the topic at hand, but I've witnessed women being incredibly predatory in a lot of "female oriented" spaces such as fandoms.


A terf started a thread in deep thoughts this past week saying all pedos are men and I posted a list of news stories collected by this blogger who noticed the same sort of thing, and also a couple of personal stories where I have encountered creepy females like that. I think it's an enormous issue we are only beginning to comprehend. The "teachers being groomers" moment may shed a lot of light on it. But it didn't start this year with this year's crop of dangerhairs. It has been going on for a long time.



BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> is that why that cocksucker is dumb reacting to all my posts? lol its like dude take a break i got the message


I think she is a terf- one of those "all evil is done by straight men" folks. She's real buttmad about this issue and neg reacts everyone who talks about it as near as I can tell.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> A terf started a thread in deep thoughts this past week saying all pedos are men and I posted a list of news stories collected by this blogger who noticed the same sort of thing, and also a couple of personal stories where I have encountered creepy females like that. I think it's an enormous issue we are only beginning to comprehend. The "teachers being groomers" moment may shed a lot of light on it. But it didn't start this year with this year's crop of dangerhairs. It has been going on for a long time.
> 
> 
> I think she is a terf- one of those "all evil is done by straight men" folks. She's real buttmad about this issue and neg reacts everyone who talks about it as near as I can tell.



It should also be noted that in most of the high-profile instances of children trooning out, or participating in drag fetish porn, it's the WOMEN that encourage said children to do so, while the men are absent or passive yes-men.

An exception being Jeffery Younger, who fought tooth an nail, unsuccessfully, to save his son from being trooned out.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 1, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> It should also be noted that in most of the high-profile instances of children trooning out, or participating in drag fetish porn, it's the WOMEN that encourage said children to do so, while the men are absent or passive yes-men.
> 
> An exception being Jeffery Younger, who fought tooth an nail, unsuccessfully, to save his son from being trooned out.


Desmond and Jazz immediately come to mind yeah. Lots of female troons whose moms are gung-ho to eliminate her ability to reproduce too. Freud could write volumes...


----------



## Saffronette (May 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> A terf started a thread in deep thoughts this past week saying all pedos are men and I posted a list of news stories collected by this blogger who noticed the same sort of thing, and also a couple of personal stories where I have encountered creepy females like that. I think it's an enormous issue we are only beginning to comprehend. The "teachers being groomers" moment may shed a lot of light on it. But it didn't start this year with this year's crop of dangerhairs. It has been going on for a long time.


I remember seeing stories in my local news about female teachers raping male students back in the early 2000s. And when these news stories would be posted online, there would be the usual comments of, _"where was she when I was a kid?"_

But even so, most people were mortified that the teachers would just be moved to another school instead of being properly reprimanded. On top of that there are barely any women in the sex offender registry either and I'd imagine if they actually kept track of them, they would maybe outweigh the men in some cases.

Speaking from my own experiences in fandoms, a lot of women tend to either present themselves as LGBT allies/activists because they're addicted to writing or drawing gay porn. Granted, some of them may be lesbian, bisexual, or some non-binary variant. But they're usually majority straight women who just want to attach themselves to LGBT labels for clout. I've seen them be openly creepy to gay men by asking them very invasive questions or ship straight male celebrities for fanfic fodder. They also will groom younger girls into their fandom by showing them yaoi and bragging about it online to their friends.


----------



## sheepworldvizor (May 1, 2022)

CAPTAIN MATI said:


> Lena Dunham.
> She diddles her own kid sister.


Not the same Lena Dunham who admitted lying to discredit a sexual assault claimant (her friend Murray Miller was accused of raping Aurora Perrineau when she was 17 and he was 35)?!
I can hardly believe it.


----------



## Dave. (May 1, 2022)

Saffronette said:


> The progressive side of people don't think that women can even be predators or abusive to anyone else even if there are no men involved. So when there's cases of female pedophiles, they often get a slap on the wrist and are still allowed to be around children. At this point I think there are a lot more of them around than people realize, because people don't often suspect women doing terrible things to a child.
> 
> Maybe it's unrelated to the topic at hand, but I've witnessed women being incredibly predatory in a lot of "female oriented" spaces such as fandoms.


The strategies in which they do this you’d probably never suspect they’d be predators themselves. They love to gradually and indirectly inch children or teen girls into inappropriate or suggestive content using children’s cartoons or animal based media.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 1, 2022)

Dave. said:


> The strategies in which they do this you’d probably never suspect they’d be predators themselves. They love to gradually and indirectly inch children or teen girls into inappropriate or suggestive content using children’s cartoons or animal based media.


That Steven Universe woman- Rebecca Sugar?


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 1, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> That Steven Universe woman- Rebecca Sugar?



She did draw porn of the Ed, Edd, and Eddy characters.

Though her preocupation with sex, and trying to insert it into Steven Universe (what with fuzing supposed to be a parallel for sex or relationships) is rather worrying.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 1, 2022)

I see Snailslime is a fan of Steven Universe. If there were any lingering questions about what exactly she is lol.


----------



## Saffronette (May 1, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> She did draw porn of the Ed, Edd, and Eddy characters.
> 
> Though her preocupation with sex, and trying to insert it into Steven Universe (what with fuzing supposed to be a parallel for sex or relationships) is rather worrying.


I remember there were people trying to retcon the fusing=sex part of the show because of people pointing it out in certain videos. It ended up looking very inappropriate on Sugar's behalf because of some instances where the gem characters are forcing each other to fuse which is basically rape. On top of that you have Steven fusing with his dad and well...you figure out the rest.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 1, 2022)

LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> All of the fathers of critical theory and postmodernism no less.
> 
> View attachment 3226450
> 
> View attachment 3226452


The 1970s were the high-water mark of pedo activism since that's when NAMBLA was at their height, this letter, etc. The Roman Polanski case got a bunch of Hollywood directors and actors such as George Lucas and Harrison Ford to defend Polanski having sex with a 13 year old girl, and to this day Hollywood defends him and treats him like a political martyr.


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Also, notorious degenerate, homosexual and communist, *Pier Paolo Passolin*i, famous for trying to disguise pedo torture porn as film,  and famously killed as revenge for noncery  by a teenager he had raped. Still a martyr of communists to this day.


There is an interesting overlap with Western communists and sexual deviancy. For instance, *David Thorstad* was a founding member of NAMBLA but was also a long-time communist with the Socialist Workers' Party and contributor to their periodicals. Thorstad also founded or was involved in several other gay rights groups in the 70s-90s such as the Gay Activists Alliance when he was pushed out due to the movement trying to move away from the NAMBLA/LGBTQP stuff. The World Socialist Website (prominent leftist outlet of the Socialist Equality Parties of the world) frequently defends Roman Polanski, as does the Spartacist League who also often praises NAMBLA and calls for the abolition of age of consent laws.

This continues to this day, where By Any Means Necessary (BAMN), an Antifa group known for organizing riots in Berkeley, has also publically praised and defended NAMBLA members in the past. There's a very real overlap between NAMBLA, pedophilia, and communism, although curiously not so much in actual communist countries such as Cuba (Castro put gays in gulags), Vietnam (deported Gary Glitter), Stalin-era USSR (pretty much illegal), etc.


Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> It should also be noted that in most of the high-profile instances of children trooning out, or participating in drag fetish porn, it's the WOMEN that encourage said children to do so, while the men are absent or passive yes-men.


There was an article posted here recently where a father trooned out and then led the push to troon out his kid.


----------



## tehpope (May 1, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> st. There's a very real overlap between NAMBLA, pedophilia, and communism, although curiously not so much in actual communist countries such as Cuba (Castro put gays in gulags), Vietnam (expelled Gary Glitter), Stalin-era USSR (pretty much illegal), etc.


If you're in the inner circle of the ruling class, they probably don't give a fuck until you piss them off and then use it a justification to get rid of you.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (May 1, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> There was an article posted here recently where a father trooned out and then led the push to troon out his kid.



OOhhh, link?


----------



## Akumaten (May 15, 2022)

> The act of the sodomite is the death of the human species.


Pier Paolo Pasolini, Salò or the 120 Days of Sodom.

Don't forget Donnie the Punk, Stephen Donaldson. That faggot is responsible for every LGBT club in American schools.


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 15, 2022)

Alfred Kinsey


----------



## Dancing Israeli (May 15, 2022)

Late to the party, but the ancient Greeks. They were known for practicing pederasty and having sex with younger boys.

On another note pedophilia should have never be accepted as part of the acronym as these sick fucks (like John money and Kinsey) should've been imprisoned and kicked out of the community. It's almost shameful being bi and finding out this shit happens.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 16, 2022)

Akumaten said:


> Pier Paolo Pasolini, Salò or the 120 Days of Sodom.
> 
> Don't forget Donnie the Punk, Stephen Donaldson. That faggot is responsible for every LGBT club in American schools.




wait what did Pier Pasolini do besides ruin everytime my mother says "Manga!"


----------



## Krystal (May 16, 2022)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> wait what did Pier Pasolini do besides ruin everytime my mother says "Manga!"


This apparently.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (May 16, 2022)

Krystal said:


> This apparently.


Dacia Maraini, a famous Italian writer, said of Callas' behavior towards Pasolini: "She used to follow him everywhere, even to Africa. She hoped to 'convert' him to heterosexuality and to marriage


fucking women man. that Callas braud wasnt bad looking either, lusting on a pedo.. i never knew this, i knew he died in a weird ass circumstance


----------



## S.C Malthus (May 16, 2022)

BlaireWhitesBottom said:


> ...i knew he died in a weird ass circumstance


I suppose some might consider being repeatedly run over by your own car, having your testicles crushed then your body set on fire "unusual". 

Though others would argue this is only natural when one is a notorious degenerate lusting for children.


----------



## RembrandtCourage (May 16, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> A terf started a thread in deep thoughts this past week saying all pedos are men


I guess Mary Kay Letourneau was just chopped liver then!


----------



## Coolio55 (Jul 15, 2022)

Found some lols on Wikipedo today:



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_T._Sears (https://archive.ph/5yeRM)
"James T. Sears (born August 12, 1951) is an American educator, historian, and activist. *He is a former professor at the University of South Carolina, Trinity University, Harvard University, and Penn State*. The author of books about LGBT history and sexuality education, his archive of correspondence, research notes, interviews (totaling 138 linear feet in 317 boxes) is located at the Rubenstein Library of Duke University with ancillary materials at the College of Charleston Special Collections."
"Sears was the founding editor of two LGBT journals—Empathy (1988-1994)[16] and the *Journal of LGBT Youth (2003-present)*."


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 15, 2022)

Coolio55 said:


> Found some lols on Wikipedo today:
> View attachment 3495121
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_T._Sears (https://archive.ph/5yeRM)
> ...



Youth, huh?  Even if it was teenagers, that's creepy enough.

Gotta keep a close eye on this one.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 26, 2022)

Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Even the founding fathers were troubled by slavery, and were a bit at a loss of what to do with the slaves they did own.
> 
> These people, however, have absolutely no shame in wanting to groom/mutilate/fuck kids.


And many modern people, especially globalists, have no qualms relying on slave labor so long as they don’t see it.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Jul 26, 2022)

Camille Paglia has made some very questionable statements...


----------



## SSj_Ness (Jul 26, 2022)

Might be easier to make of ones who weren't.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 26, 2022)

SSj_Ness said:


> Might be easier to make of ones who weren't.


Nah, that would be harder than finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## 9Style (Jul 27, 2022)

I'm surprised that they put this photo in the headline.






			https://twitter.com/PeterTatchell/status/1542124481124114432


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 27, 2022)

9Style said:


> I'm surprised that they put this photo in the headline.
> 
> View attachment 3533395
> 
> ...



Archived for you.



			https://archive.ph/VJljF


----------



## LateNightMuffin (Jul 27, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Pat Califia - wrote the founding document for queer theory and half of it is supporting noncing.


No, Gayle Rubin did that. It's called Thinking Sex: Notes for a Radical Theory of the Politics of Sexuality, available here.
Will no one think of the pedos?


----------



## Hongourable Madisha (Jul 27, 2022)

LateNightMuffin said:


> No, Gayle Rubin did that. It's called Thinking Sex: Notes for a Radical Theory of the Politics of Sexuality, available here.
> Will no one think of the pedos?


Ah yeah, you're right, thanks! I got them mixed up. Pat Califia's a different apologist who described kiddy fiddling as "erotic initiation".


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 27, 2022)

Hongourable Madisha said:


> Ah yeah, you're right, thanks! I got them mixed up. Pat Califia's a different apologist who described kiddy fiddling as "erotic initiation".




Her book "Macho Sluts" includes a bdsm "erotica" piece between a mother and her young daughter.

She trooned out and she and her also trooned out "partner" had a child together. She's one of the worst of the worst.


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jul 31, 2022)

9Style said:


> I'm surprised that they put this photo in the headline.
> 
> View attachment 3533395
> 
> ...




it legit reminds me of how niggers will never admit to the shite in their own neighborhoods


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Jul 31, 2022)

9Style said:


> I'm surprised that they put this photo in the headline.
> 
> View attachment 3533395
> 
> ...


I’m not surprised at all.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Oct 5, 2022)

Saffronette said:


> I sure as hell know that MJ wasn't, he was very straight and had more of a thing for older women. Ironically some NAMBLA people tried latching onto him to promote pedophilia as a legitimate sexuality, but that didn't work too well in their favor.


That and Macauly Kulkin, say what you will about him, swears up and down that as weird as MJ was, he never did anything to him.


----------



## Beak Thing (Oct 9, 2022)

9Style said:


> I'm surprised that they put this photo in the headline.
> 
> View attachment 3533395
> 
> ...


Kind of funny they lumped the pedo sign in with the troon flag and not the ones with the gay/lesbian marchers.


----------

